# Holiday plans. Do you have any?



## Dave7 (24 May 2020)

We should have been in Majorca at this moment.
We then thought a staycation maybe July/August.
Now we have thrown it into the lap of the gods.
How are your holiday plans or wishes?


----------



## 13 rider (24 May 2020)

Should be in Cornwall from the 4th of July .Unsure as what happening as this is in theory is the start of the lockdown loosening a bit more . We are considering not going as we are unsure of what will be open . It will be the first week the holiday accommodation will be open , Very turn as I really want to go as I love Cornwall but if little is open pubs etc it won't be our normal holiday


----------



## dodgy (24 May 2020)

There's a thread on here https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/holiday-bookings-coronavirus-how-are-we-affected.257840/

We've basically cancelled 2020 wrt holidays.


----------



## Dave7 (24 May 2020)

dodgy said:


> There's a thread on here https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/holiday-bookings-coronavirus-how-are-we-affected.257840/
> 
> We've basically cancelled 2020 wrt holidays.


hahaha.....as it was me that started that thread you would think I would remember it.
I must have had a sleep since then 
MODS.....feel free to delete or not


----------



## Landsurfer (24 May 2020)

Our holiday for the first 2 weeks of August is booked and confirmed for sunny Cornwall .....(alternative weather is possible ).
Booked it yesterday morning, confirmation received late yesterday afternoon ... and not an automatic reply , an email from the proprietor welcoming us to their site .....9 weeks and counting .... 
The wifes family are all from Camborne, Truro and Penzance and they are all seething at the "bloody emmets ... retired here and telling us what to do " theme ...
Wealthy Cornish based politicians and retired incomers can whine on all they want about keeping Cornwall closed but the Cornish that rely on tourism to live want it opened .. pronto..
The Cornish working in the public sector .. at home on full salaries .. would love the status quo to carry on forever ...
The owners of the site we go to are all Cornish , born and bred ..and want their living back .... Julies family ... in recruitment, building and reliant on an open fishing industry, want the county open ....
1st of July has been given by Cornwall Council / Tourism Cornwall as the date for change to an open holiday season .... so mote it be!
We normally spend 1 long weekend at our caravan in Redruth every month, year round, and 6 weeks in the summer ... with family from up country coming and going .... The children have missed their "Cornwall time" this year

(As previously posted in the McDonalds thread ) ..


----------



## Drago (24 May 2020)

I've given up travelling needlessly abroad due to my increasingly annoying environmental conscience. I had no firm plans to do anything this year, and it's looking like that was probably fortuitous. I've been meaning to put my miserly hand in my moth eaten pocket for the last couple of years and buy a motorhome, so I may do that over the next few months.


----------



## Levo-Lon (24 May 2020)

Not anymore, cancelled our week in Derbyshire.
Shan't be booking let else


----------



## Julia9054 (24 May 2020)

Should be on my bike somewhere between Bruges and Ghent right now.


----------



## swee'pea99 (24 May 2020)

No.


----------



## Slick (24 May 2020)

I was in South Africa when it was all going off in China and temperature checks were introduced at airports but only half heartedly. I feel as if I've had a pretty good holiday already this year but have a weeks golf planned in Turkey with friends and a family wedding in October in Florida, neither of which I'm particularly bothered about making although I am rather hoping that the wedding is put off until next year so I do get to that. Maybe a bit selfish but the groom is stuck in England anyway so not sure what travel arrangements will be in place when the time comes.


----------



## Mrs M (24 May 2020)

No.
We got away to Lanzarote in February.
Not looking at going away any time soon.
Have been suggesting for a while to Mr M that we try a holiday in the Uk some time, hoping he’ll give that a try


----------



## Julia9054 (24 May 2020)

This August I was supposed to be going on a town twinning coach trip to Germany, travelling by train on from there to Northern Italy to do hut to hut walking in the Dolomites, staying in an Airbnb in Innsbruck for a few days and then flying back from Munich.
The town twinning trip was cancelled pretty early on and the Airbnb in Innsbruck has cancelled us but I still have a bunch of train tickets, a deposit paid on the walking holiday and a flight back from Munich. 
No idea what is going to happen.


----------



## carlosfandangus (24 May 2020)

No holidays booked this year ( would have booked), our borders are closed for the foreseeable, we can leave to go to the UK if we have permission, although we cant come back!!! If we have permission to return we have to self quarantine for 14 days, there is only so far you can go on an island that is 30 miles by 13, might try the UK next year, lets wait and see


----------



## pawl (24 May 2020)

Holiday cancelled self catering in the Cotswolds Option of moving it to period later in the year or holding the booking over for same time next year Picked the latter Usually go to York pre Christmas.I will decide abit nearer the time when the current situation becomes clearer.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (24 May 2020)

We had hoped to be in Italy at the end of March but can’t see us going abroad again for quite a while, certainly not this year.

We mostly take our holidays at our wee cottage in the Highlands anyway but we can’t do that for the foreseeable future either. Can’t even go up to check the place or turn off the white meter heating which we would normally have done in March. The garden will have gone completely bonkers too.

On the other hand, I suppose all I need to do is put on a Dominic Cummings mask and plough on. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Brandane (24 May 2020)

I've booked my holiday dates off work - a week in June, another in July, and another in August!
Nothing set in stone, I'll just wait and see how things turn out. Depending on the weather, I'll be quite happy just doing days out from home by bike or motorbike. Where I'm allowed to go will of course depend on HRH Nicola Sturgeon; and where it's actually worth going to will depend on what's open.
I might even venture south into Englandshire if I can find a hotel that is a) open for business, and b) doesn't require the sale of internal organs to pay for it.
I've been working throughout this lockdown thing and the opportunity for spending has been very limited, so I feel I can treat myself a wee bit.....


----------



## postman (24 May 2020)

Daughter should be counting the days down to revisiting New York, to celebrate finishing Uni but that got kicked in to touch.Us on the other hand,we normally book our summer holiday in Dec or early Jan. Well we did not because we knew both kids would be looking for jobs and homes,so we let it slide,What a let off ,because this year being our 30th Wedding Anni we were going to go a big holiday do, That would have meant thousands down as a deposit,,So we have been lucky.. So a roam around the garden instead.


----------



## postman (24 May 2020)

Brandane said:


> HRH Nicola Sturgeon;





Brandane said:


> and b) doesn't require the sale of internal organs to pay for it.


Love it.made me smile.


----------



## smokeysmoo (24 May 2020)

We should be up in Orkney next week for a fortnight 

Part holiday, part property recce with a view to re-locating if finances and the like allow.

The accommodation is now pencilled in for September, and the ferries are cancelled waiting to re-book as soon as we can


----------



## gavroche (24 May 2020)

Hoping to go to France in October to see my brothers.


----------



## Bazzer (24 May 2020)

Supposed to be diving in the Red Sea at the end of August. A 'phone call is due to come from the travel agent tomorrow, but I and those I was going with are expecting a cancellation.


----------



## Drago (24 May 2020)

smokeysmoo said:


> We should be up in Orkney next week for a fortnight
> 
> Part holiday, part property recce with a view to re-locating if finances and the like allow.
> 
> The accommodation is now pencilled in for September, and the ferries are cancelled waiting to re-book as soon as we can


Ah, thinking of becoming a ferry-louper? Fantastic stuff!


----------



## Dave7 (24 May 2020)

Bazzer said:


> Supposed to be diving in the Red Sea at the end of August. A 'phone call is due to come from the travel agent tomorrow, but I and those I was going with are expecting a cancellation.


Have you dived red sea before?
Which part where you diving ?
I have some wonderful memories of diving there.


----------



## Dirk (24 May 2020)

Just booked a week in Somerset at a site for our caravan from 4th July.
No deposit paid and site owner quite happy to cancel or defer booking.
If things change, regarding places opening up, we'll go away and book a couple of extra weeks at other sites to follow on from the first one.


----------



## gavgav (24 May 2020)

Holding out some hope that we will be allowed to get to our caravan, before the year is out, but other than that, not booking anything until well into next year.


----------



## alicat (24 May 2020)

I fancy a couple of trips to Durham and maybe one to Barnard Castle. That should be okay if I have coronavirus symptoms and a four-year old in tow, right?


----------



## Bazzer (24 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Have you dived red sea before?
> Which part where you diving ?
> I have some wonderful memories of diving there.


Several times. We are booked to go on a live aboard in the Northern Red Sea.


----------



## swee'pea99 (24 May 2020)

glasgowcyclist said:


> put on a Dominic Cummings mask and plough on.


They seek him here
They seek him there
They find him bloody everywhere


----------



## gbb (24 May 2020)

I suspect unless anyone has booked ahead, holidays in this country, camping, hotels, etc etc are either going to be impossible to find, or very expensive. Supply and demand will inevitably drive prices up. 
We were going to Alanya Turkey, a wonderful place...we may have to settle for odd days on the east coast. Not much but this year is a write off.


----------



## GM (24 May 2020)

alicat said:


> I fancy a couple of trips to Durham and maybe one to Barnard Castle. That should be okay if I have coronavirus symptoms and a four-year old in tow, right?




Don't forget to get your memorabilia T-Shirt!....


----------



## Dave7 (24 May 2020)

Bazzer said:


> Several times. We are booked to go on a live aboard in the Northern Red Sea.


Lovely.
Have you done the Thistlegorm (spelling?)


----------



## BoldonLad (24 May 2020)

We should have been just returning from “holiday”, today. When all of this kicked off, we were in Spain, for our usual, avoid English weather. We had to come home, prematurely, three day driving through Spain and France to Tunnel. Have just booked three separate weeks in late July, in UK (England), about to book some more for August, September, with a view to cancelling if lockdown not eased by then. I think, once restrictions relaxed/lifted, there is going to be a mad rush.


----------



## oldwheels (24 May 2020)

Brandane said:


> I've booked my holiday dates off work - a week in June, another in July, and another in August!
> Nothing set in stone, I'll just wait and see how things turn out. Depending on the weather, I'll be quite happy just doing days out from home by bike or motorbike. Where I'm allowed to go will of course depend on HRH Nicola Sturgeon; and where it's actually worth going to will depend on what's open.
> I might even venture south into Englandshire if I can find a hotel that is a) open for business, and b) doesn't require the sale of internal organs to pay for it.
> I've been working throughout this lockdown thing and the opportunity for spending has been very limited, so I feel I can treat myself a wee bit.....


I like your comment re the price of UK hotels. Even more so for singles such as myself. I really have no alternative now to a tent as I have sold my motorhome and don't fancy towing a caravan again.


----------



## vickster (24 May 2020)

Should’ve got back on Thursday from 3 weeks in Florida and Canada


----------



## oldwheels (24 May 2020)

Drago said:


> Ah, thinking of becoming a ferry-louper? Fantastic stuff!


They say on Orkney that if you see a goat in the garden then there will be two more inside the house.


----------



## Bazzer (24 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Lovely.
> Have you done the Thistlegorm (spelling?)


Yes, several times.
And I wish all divers would follow the maxim, _take only air leave only bubbles_, as Thistlegorm is a classic example of them not. 😠


----------



## Dave7 (24 May 2020)

Bazzer said:


> Yes, several times.
> And I wish all divers would follow the maxim, _take only air leave only bubbles_, as Thistlegorm is a classic example of them not. 😠


I did it 3 times. One was a bit rough but all were memorable. Wish I was young enough to do it again.


----------



## Ridgeway (24 May 2020)

Hopefully will be in France, likely the Dordogne 1st week July, we never book as we just go in the camper and make it up as we go along. No TDF to follow though this year that some how makes things easier.


----------



## Accy cyclist (24 May 2020)

I can't decide between Wuhan and Aleppo.  Then again,maybe a fortnight in Morecambe might be better.


----------



## Dave7 (25 May 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> I can't decide between Wuhan and Aleppo.  Then again,maybe a fortnight in Morecambe might be better.


You will need a valid passport with at least 6 month remaining on it if you want to visit 

Morcambe


----------



## aferris2 (25 May 2020)

Slightly embarrassing to say, our year away holiday down under is just about to get started again. Reached the south west corner of WA near the end of March and have been stuck here since. We can't actually leave WA at the moment but can start to move north to get some warmer weather. Due back to the UK at the end of August so only just over 3 months left to enjoy the simple life.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Jun 2020)

Like practically everyone, it caused a cancellation here

Senior-management & our daughter, were supposed to have been in the Dominican Republic, from Sun 7th, to Sun 21st
Me?, I was staying here, but at least I'm still on annual-leave next week😄
(only working day is Sun 21st)

Oh!!, I might be having a trip to Northumberland one day next week; Seahouses, to be exact.................... for about 2 hours


----------



## Dwn (16 Jun 2020)

Our planned holiday in France with grandchildren in late June has been cancelled. Looking at the possibility of something in UK early August, but prices are breathtakingly high.


----------



## pawl (16 Jun 2020)

Not bothering this year.Booked a cottage in the Cotswolds for 
May this year which was cancelled.Had it transferred to the same time next year.


----------



## fossyant (16 Jun 2020)

We're not even thinking our caravan will be accessible in August at this rate. 25th Wedding anniversary was supposed to be abroad, then we revised to our static caravan in Wales, might be Costa del Stockport by the end of August.


----------



## rogerzilla (16 Jun 2020)

Booked June 2021 in the Alps. Had hoped to go this year before we have to stand in the non-EU queue with all the other crap countries.


----------



## MonsterEnergy (17 Jun 2020)




----------



## Electric_Andy (17 Jun 2020)

We were due to go on a walking weekend in March, to Aberystwyth. Obviously we had to cancel, we got our accomodatin money back which was nice. No ide when we can go again now.

We've also got our annual weeks' holiday in Cornwall booked for the 8th August. The resort have said they will be opening from 4th July but the bar and pool will be closed (not a big issue). So all being well we might still be able to go. We generally do salef-catering anyway and we can swim in the sea instead of the pool. Only thing is if it's wet, we'll have to entertain the kids in the accomodation but it has wifi so shouldn't be too bad.


----------



## figbat (17 Jun 2020)

Our July holiday to France has been cancelled as a consequence of BA cancelling the outbound flights. Not sure what we'll do next - we have a Somerset cottage booked for October half-term but nothing else planned. A campsite we used last year is re-opening on 17 July and taking bookings so we might chance a few days there. There is also the prospect of delaying some leave until later in the year and maybe getting away in December - skiing is a though but no idea if this will be an option.


----------



## Julia9054 (17 Jun 2020)

I have mentioned before that I still have the remnants of a holiday booked in Germany, Italy and Austria this August. 
Had a zoom meet up with some old uni friends one of whom lives in Frankfurt. She said don't assume it needs writing off as things in that part of Europe are opening up. Gives me a glimmer of hope


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Jun 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> I can't decide between Wuhan and Aleppo.  Then again,maybe a fortnight in Morecambe might be better.



Maybe a two centre holiday?


----------



## gavroche (18 Jun 2020)

This year is a write off. Maybe down to Devon later in the year to visit our daughter? Maybe over to France in October to see my brothers? Nothing concrete yet as it is out of our control.


----------



## Gunk (18 Jun 2020)

As this year is a complete write off and the kids will be 16 and 18 next year, if we can, we'll probably do a couple of weeks in Canada next year, last big holiday we had was California in 2016, so It will be nice to do a big experience before they go off to university and probably won't want to go on holiday with their boring Mum and Dad!


----------



## oldwheels (18 Jun 2020)

Bazzer said:


> Yes, several times.
> And I wish all divers would follow the maxim, _take only air leave only bubbles_, as Thistlegorm is a classic example of them not. 😠


I assume this is a wreck you are talking about. We found the wreck of the Shuna in the Sound of Mull and kept it quiet for as long as possible but as is often the case when three people are involved secrets do not last. The wreck had been wrongly marked as there are two Green Isles or Grey Isles in the Sound [ grey and green are often the same word] and the wrong one was used as a marker. It had been untouched since the early 1900's but when word got out it was literally torn apart within weeks. Divers from the English midlands somewhere tied ropes to bits of the wreck and used the power of large dive boats to rip it to bits to get the brass bits off. Never been back.


----------



## Bazzer (18 Jun 2020)

oldwheels said:


> I assume this is a wreck you are talking about. We found the wreck of the Shuna in the Sound of Mull and kept it quiet for as long as possible but as is often the case when three people are involved secrets do not last. The wreck had been wrongly marked as there are two Green Isles or Grey Isles in the Sound [ grey and green are often the same word] and the wrong one was used as a marker. It had been untouched since the early 1900's but when word got out it was literally torn apart within weeks. Divers from the English midlands somewhere tied ropes to bits of the wreck and used the power of large dive boats to rip it to bits to get the brass bits off. Never been back.


Yes it is.
I just don't get why "trophies" are required. Even on inland dive sites I have seen sunken objects gradually disappearing and it isn't corrosion. So it must be particularly upsetting when you find something untouched and see it destroyed. 😢


----------



## gbb (6 Aug 2020)

Up post I remarked we cancelled our holiday in Turkey, a hotel and city we love. It turns out I'm double pleased we did.
We are FB friends with the manager there and she said it's still closed, so even had we gone, it wouldnt have been at that hotel and that would have been a huge disappointment in itself.
She also said the food menu is going to be limited in many hotels and delivery will be different.
In her opinion things are not going well there with Covid infection despite government reassurances.
Better off out of it.


----------



## vickster (6 Aug 2020)

I may have to postpone Jersey after all having stuffed my ankle and knee in a bike crash and being unable to walk currently


----------



## fossyant (6 Aug 2020)

vickster said:


> I may have to postpone Jersey after all having stuffed my ankle and knee in a bike crash and being unable to walk currently



Ouch, what you doing falling off the bike ?


----------



## Dave7 (9 Aug 2020)

I was just looking at Tripadvisor for the hotel we were due to go to.....Hotel Romantic, Puerto Pollenca.
Only one recent review and it was very poor......... 
No fridge
No kettle
No soap etc for bathroom
Poor breakfast
(All things I enjoyed on last years cycling holiday).
Nothing good to say about it.
Hotel replied confirming all the above was true and blaming Covid lockdown rules.
Just glad we took the money and ran.


----------



## mjr (30 Apr 2021)

Drago said:


> I've given up travelling needlessly abroad due to my increasingly annoying environmental conscience. [...] buy a motorhome, [...]


It would be better environmentally to cycle abroad than buy a motorhome, surely? IIRC, you're 120 miles from Harwich, so 2-3 days cycling and then you're in the Netherlands, and if you've seen it all, another 2-3 would get you across it in some directions.


----------



## Julia9054 (30 Apr 2021)

mjr said:


> It would be better environmentally to cycle abroad than buy a motorhome, surely? IIRC, you're 120 miles from Harwich, so 2-3 days cycling and then you're in the Netherlands, and if you've seen it all, another 2-3 would get you across it in some directions.


In addition, if you have a day where you don’t want to cycle then it is much easier to get on a train with your bike in the Netherlands and Belgium.


----------



## figbat (30 Apr 2021)

Yesterday I booked a two week, two centre caravan holiday for the family in July. We haven't even collected the 'van yet but it was obvious that sites are getting filled up so I got stuck in and we're doing a week in South Devon followed by a week on the Dorset coast. That's on top of our first caravan break - 4 nights near Newton Abbot in the next half term - plus a weekend away with friends in Moreton-in-Marsh in August. I suspect there may be more mini-breaks along the way.


----------



## Archie_tect (30 Apr 2021)

Do we have any holiday plans for 2021? ...nope. 
2022? ...not yet- depends on how other countries' vaccinations programmes go.


----------



## Dwn (30 Apr 2021)

Hoping that we will get to visit son and daughter-in-law in Canada later this year. Very pessimistic about our chances of seeing youngest daughter in Australia in 2021, fingers crossed for 2022.


----------



## gbb (2 May 2021)

Holiday plans, do you have any ?.
No, and it's all rather depressing 

It's still far too early for us, too many uncertainties and variables to put yourself through the mill if it all goes up in the air again.


----------



## byegad (2 May 2021)

Archie_tect said:


> Do we have any holiday plans for 2021? ...nope.
> 2022? ...not yet- depends on how other countries' vaccinations programmes go.


Exactly our 'plan'.
You do have the advantage of living in a beautiful county. 
We are planning some days out, take away meals and seeing family and friends in gardens, ours or theirs.


----------



## Beebo (8 May 2021)

Anyone who booked a holiday in Portugal has got lucky. 
The list of Green Light countries is very disappointing for anyone looking for an early getaway.


----------



## figbat (8 May 2021)

Beebo said:


> Anyone who booked a holiday in Portugal has got lucky.
> The list of Green Light countries is very disappointing for anyone looking for an early getaway.


You don’t fancy South Georgia in the summer?


----------



## Duc gas (8 May 2021)

Should have been sailing from Corfu in June (re-scheduled from last June) Not sure when this will happen now... Hey ho


----------



## Beebo (8 May 2021)

figbat said:


> You don’t fancy South Georgia in the summer?


It’s their winter!


----------



## Dave7 (9 May 2021)

Beebo said:


> Anyone who booked a holiday in Portugal has got lucky.
> The list of Green Light countries is very disappointing for anyone looking for an early getaway.


One of our fave holidays was Algarve.
Our health aside I cannot see us flying this year no matter what offers may me on.


----------



## Gunk (9 May 2021)

We’ve managed to book a cottage in Kent, near Rye. Not been to that part of the world before, should be a nice break


----------



## Julia9054 (9 May 2021)

Gunk said:


> We’ve managed to book a cottage in Kent, near Rye. Not been to that part of the world before, should be a nice break


Rye is lovely - the town looks like something out of Harry Potter. Lovely restaurants and pubs. Spent Christmas there a couple of years ago when my eldest was working in Kent and only had Christmas Day off. The architecture is so different to what I am used to in Yorkshire, it almost felt like being abroad!


----------



## Duc gas (10 May 2021)

Just managed to get a cancellation for a narrow boat holiday on the Kennet and Avon canal next month. Looking forward to a change of scenery 👍


----------



## matticus (10 May 2021)

Julia9054 said:


> Rye is lovely - the town looks like something out of Harry Potter. Lovely restaurants and pubs. Spent Christmas there a couple of years ago when my eldest was working in Kent and only had Christmas Day off. The architecture is so different to what I am used to in Yorkshire, it almost felt like being abroad!


You don't get this in Yorkshire:
Dumb Woman's Ln
https://maps.app.goo.gl/nzRXATYGa9UBs8mo9

(Sorry, that's all I remember about a visit to Rye :-(


----------



## PK99 (10 May 2021)

Gunk said:


> We’ve managed to book a cottage in Kent, near Rye. Not been to that part of the world before, should be a nice break



We are in a cottage (not quite) in Kent. Near T.Wells

An hour from home.
5 nights 
As quiet as London was year ago.
Fuzzing Fantastic.


----------



## randynewmanscat (10 May 2021)

I would very much like a few days touring in the Jura and then in the Val de Loire, both in September.


----------



## vickster (19 May 2021)

I'm off to Jersey first weekend in July to visit my friend whose partner passed away 
If fully vaccinated, will not need to isolate on arrival as long as test upon landing is negative 
Hopefully be able to find a holiday let somewhere in the UK in September when prices have settled (ie gone down)!


----------



## Beebo (19 May 2021)

Some people are so selfish. Just having the front to book two holidays with the expectation of cancelling one is bad enough, but going on the BBC to boast about it, idiots. 

They are causing problems by blocking others from booking, as well as causing unnecessary stress to already struggling businesses when they eventually cancel. 


https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-57155307


----------



## matticus (19 May 2021)

Beebo said:


> They are causing problems by blocking others from booking


No thought of the effect on other people. It's loo roll hoarding all over again.

Just because you CAN do something with no consequence to yourself, doesn't mean you SHOULD ...


----------



## TheDoctor (21 May 2021)

At this rate, I'll consider myself lucky if I get a cycling trip along the Llangollen Canal!
I would do the Tissington Trail et al in the Peak District, but I've done that already.


----------



## mjr (21 May 2021)

Just saw a TV ad for a hotel chain. It says they have a coronavirus guarantee. I don't want any coronavirus, so I won't be going there then!


----------



## Scotty55 (21 May 2021)

Northumbria for us. We’ve gone every year for the last 20 years to the same place (sometime 2-3times a year) and my eldest (22) is still keen to join us.

A magical county and somewhere we’ve built many happy family memories. And this year I’ll be taking my bike😀😀😀


----------



## gbb (4 Aug 2021)

And just like that....weve booked next year. 45 minutes ago it hadnt even entered our mind, i raised the subject, we both agreed by this time next year things should have settled down.
So Alanya Turkey it is in 2022. This will be our 3rd trip to this particular hotel, Alanya has everything...all of a suden, we feel quite chuffed. 
Another year for the world to get vaccinated, hopefully be ok.


----------



## carpiste (5 Aug 2021)

Now things are easing a little I`m hoping to drive over to France in September, just after the Grandsons birthday. Probably stay for 6/7 weeks then back here. Usually it`s 6/7 months! Damn covid!


----------



## Electric_Andy (5 Aug 2021)

We're off to Cornwall on Saturday for a week. Only 2 hours drive, the weather looks ok after Sunday so fingers crossed. They have a pool, restaurant, badminton, frisbee golf, tennis etc on-site and some nice woodland walks and a lake. 

The week after that, I'm accompanying my partner up to Penrith to pick up her mum. Not looking forward to that drive, but due to the pandemic she hasn't seen her mum for nearly 2 years.


----------



## LWeleven (24 Oct 2021)

carpiste said:


> Now things are easing a little I`m hoping to drive over to France in September, just after the Grandsons birthday. Probably stay for 6/7 weeks then back here. Usually it`s 6/7 months! Damn covid!


How did that go with this Damm covid , I’m hoping to go next year never been before, I reality I can’t see much changing it’s got everybody worrying/ panicking and don’t see it changing for quite some time if at all


----------



## Dave7 (24 Oct 2021)

LWeleven said:


> How did that go with this Damm covid , I’m hoping to go next year never been before, I reality I can’t see much changing it’s got everybody worrying/ panicking and don’t see it changing for quite some time if at all


I also cannot see it changing in the near future.
We have enjoyed many wonderful holidays in France.
Well into our 70s now with a sudden dip in health we have, sadly, accepted we may not go again.


----------



## LWeleven (24 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I also cannot see it changing in the near future.
> We have enjoyed many wonderful holidays in France.
> Well into our 70s now with a sudden dip in health we have, sadly, accepted we may not go again.


I really would like to go next year but only time will tell what things are like , there is plenty to do luckily in this country so many places I haven’t seen , so there is always plan B , Covid got me back cycling so it’s not all bad tho 2 months off after hospital has set me back a little


----------



## dodgy (24 Oct 2021)

We've booked for the French Alps in July, yet again. Determined to go if we're allowed, driving and staying rented private accommodation, so as safe as it gets really.


----------



## carpiste (24 Oct 2021)

Still hoping to get over for a few weeks. Yes I know it`s winter and not so good but it`s a break


----------



## pawl (24 Oct 2021)

Both myself and MrsP just cannot work up any enthusiasm to go away not even to are favourite sea side resort of LymnRegis or the Yorkshire Dales Think we have become very much home birds.

Last time we went away was to France in 2019 Day trips to Derbyshire are all we are really interested in ,then home to bed


----------



## Julia9054 (24 Oct 2021)

Hoping to buy interrailing tickets and bugger off to Europe for the entire school summer holidays 2022.
Wonder if covid will let us? 
World on fire, plague of locusts 4 horsemen of the apocalypse - nothing will surprise me


----------



## postman (26 Oct 2021)

One week in Menorca next year.After the school holidays.


----------



## Cathryn (27 Oct 2021)

Julia9054 said:


> Hoping to buy interrailing tickets and bugger off to Europe for the entire school summer holidays 2022.
> Wonder if covid will let us?
> World on fire, plague of locusts 4 horsemen of the apocalypse - nothing will surprise me



We are planning a bike trip in France for most of the summer hols…crossing my fingers the plague will be over by then!


----------



## Dave7 (27 Oct 2021)

Cathryn said:


> We are planning a bike trip in France for most of the summer hols…crossing my fingers the plague will be over by then!


Not enough information 
Which part of France ?
Not that I am jealous


----------



## Cathryn (27 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Not enough information
> Which part of France ?
> Not that I am jealous



The plan (which clearly is very tentative given the world we live in) is a family trip… Calais to Annecy over 2 weeks, then 2 weeks in Annecy and then 2 weeks back Annecy to Le Havre or Caen! 

Still a dream but a dream that is being discussed and tentatively planned for!


----------



## fossyant (27 Oct 2021)

No plans other than UK. Can't be bothered with hassle.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Oct 2021)

Cathryn said:


> The plan (which clearly is very tentative given the world we live in) is a family trip… Calais to Annecy over 2 weeks, then 2 weeks in Annecy and then 2 weeks back Annecy to Le Havre or Caen!
> 
> Still a dream but a dream that is being discussed and tentatively planned for!


We had (emphsis on had) a 3 week holiday booked for Annecy a few years ago but had to cancel. The whole area looks fantastic.


----------



## Cathryn (27 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> We had (emphsis on had) a 3 week holiday booked for Annecy a few years ago but had to cancel. The whole area looks fantastic.


Annecy is basically heaven!


----------



## Julia9054 (27 Oct 2021)

Cathryn said:


> We are planning a bike trip in France for most of the summer hols…crossing my fingers the plague will be over by then!


We are also hoping to finally do our bikes and beer tour in May half term - postponed from May 2020 - Hull to Rotterdam ferry and then pottering around The Netherlands and Belgium for the week.


----------



## Cathryn (27 Oct 2021)

Julia9054 said:


> We are also hoping to finally do our bikes and beer tour in May half term - postponed from May 2020 - Hull to Rotterdam ferry and then pottering around The Netherlands and Belgium for the week.


I’m already excited for you!!


----------



## Dave7 (8 Nov 2021)

Julia9054 said:


> We are also hoping to finally do our bikes and beer tour in May half term - postponed from May 2020 - Hull to Rotterdam ferry and then pottering around The Netherlands and Belgium for the week.


Always fancied that. Pleasant easy cycling.
Ohh
And nice beer
And nice waffles


----------



## Electric_Andy (8 Nov 2021)

We only have 1 week/year in Cornwall which is pre-booked (and free because my parents give us a week of their timeshare). Luckily how the lockdowns fell last year and the year before we were able to go. We had been planning a trip to Aberystwyth (well I say planned, we just booked an air B&B) but had to cancel. We hope to do it in spring if no more restrictions are put in place. 

As for foreign holidays; no. I haven't been abroad for 6 years. At this point I can't justify paying£1000+ for a holiday. And to be honest, I'd rather see more of the UK than pay £400+ for a flight to Europe!


----------



## Chislenko (8 Nov 2021)

We appear to be having a UK mini break (4-6 days) every other month at the moment.

Stonehaven last month, Worcester next month. Quite enjoying them as well.


----------



## gavroche (14 Nov 2021)

I hardly ever have a say in holidays abroad. My two stepdaughters tend to decide where they want to go and then ask us if we want to join them which puts pressure on me as my wife doesn't know how to say no to them. 
I would be quite happy to just go France where there are so many nice places to see and good food but they always favour the Greek islands which involves hours on a plane. 
I am not a beach person either and the idea of spending most of the day being bored on the sand doesn't do it for me either. We shall see.


----------



## Gunk (14 Nov 2021)

This weekend I’ve just arranged to borrow our friends house in the Dordogne again for next August.

It’s in small rural complex of just five houses with a shared tennis court and pool, so perfect for a peaceful week away.

We will also book a week in June in Dartmouth


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Nov 2021)

Yep just back from a weeks holiday. Walking in the Lake District.


----------



## cyberknight (14 Nov 2021)

fossyant said:


> No plans other than UK. Can't be bothered with hassle.


i only do the uk , with mini cks autism a plane trip would be a nightmare and with the other health issues if somehting went wrong then i can imagine the nightmare let alone getting insurance for a chronic disease .Add to that special dietary needs, ohh and mrs ck health issues arrgh !

Any-road we have got a week booked on the east coast next year for close to half the price thanks to hoseasons deal in a 3 bed maisonette compared to a 2 bed caravan in devon this year .


----------



## Chislenko (14 Nov 2021)

Must admit I was whiling away an hour or two the other day and was looking at the Trans Canada Railway, Toronto to Vancouver.

Looks a nice trip. Have family on Vancouver Island but the 12 hour flight with my DVT issues looks a bit long, a little less at just shy of 8 hours to Toronto then make the train journey part of the holiday (takes four days)

Not cheap but you probably only ever do it once.


----------



## KnittyNorah (14 Nov 2021)

I'm off on a short holiday to Harrogate on Wednesday next, five nights booked in a b & b, tickets for 2 days of the Knitting and Stitching show and several workshops booked to learn new crafts, and depending on the weather trips planned to Fountains Abbey lit up, Harlow Carr RHS gardens and Knaresborough. And a stop off at Betty's of course! I was planning on taking the bike (Northern Rail all the way, so no issues) but the weather is so unreliable at this time of year, and the days so short, that I don't think I will. 
But this afternoon I was looking at trains to the Sud-Tirol ... and wondering if next year might be OK for travel.


----------



## slowmotion (15 Nov 2021)

KnittyNorah said:


> I'm off on a short holiday to Harrogate on Wednesday next, five nights booked in a b & b, tickets for 2 days of the Knitting and Stitching show and several workshops booked to learn new crafts, and depending on the weather trips planned to Fountains Abbey lit up, Harlow Carr RHS gardens and Knaresborough. And a stop off at Betty's of course! I was planning on taking the bike (Northern Rail all the way, so no issues) but the weather is so unreliable at this time of year, and the days so short, that I don't think I will.
> But this afternoon I was looking at trains to the Sud-Tirol ... and wondering if next year might be OK for travel.


I'm wary of any travel plans now. Things change so quickly overnight. We have year-old vouchers for a villa in Greece and another for Eurostar to Avignon. ( Don't mention the delayed tickets to The Stranglers Final Concert in Brixton from 2019). We have given up on foreign travel for the moment and go for short stays at remote places in England and Wales. It's a lovely place to sit out the pandemic.


----------



## KnittyNorah (15 Nov 2021)

slowmotion said:


> I'm wary of any travel plans now. Things change so quickly overnight. We have year-old vouchers for a villa in Greece and another for Eurostar to Avignon. ( Don't mention the delayed tickets to The Stranglers Final Concert in Brixton from 2019). We have given up on foreign travel for the moment and go for short stays at remote places in England and Wales. It's a lovely place to sit out the pandemic.



Oh, I shan't make things like bookings. 
Hardly ever have done anyway. 
But I'll plan in advance to the extent that should 'things' look OK one day in, say, May or September next year, I can buy a ticket and set off at almost no notice. But the chances are that - given C-19 - any holiday I _do_ have will be somewhere rather closer to my present home ...


----------



## Bazzer (15 Nov 2021)

Hopefully things are looking up for next year. Walking in La Gomera late spring, diving in the Red Sea early summer, (both of which were rolled over from the outbreak of plague) and walking/sightseeing Mull in autumn. 
Now need to sort out a ruby wedding anniversary destination.


----------



## fossyant (15 Nov 2021)

We've a colleague that's insisting she needs to go on a conference in Spain (Erasmus grant). Our business travel insurance specifically excludes any covid delays, so she'll have to arrange additional cover (which she can claim back) - all too much messing. And with some countries going into lock downs of sorts at quick notice.


----------



## oldwheels (15 Nov 2021)

Since I live on Mull which has become a thoroughly unpleasant place in tourist season I would go anywhere I could use my trike and even park my car.
I have not been on my favourite routes since last winter but overseas is also now very doubtful due to health issues.


----------



## grldtnr (15 Nov 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Since I live on Mull which has become a thoroughly unpleasant place in tourist season I would go anywhere I could use my trike and even park my car.
> I have not been on my favourite routes since last winter but overseas is also now very doubtful due to health issues.


----------



## grldtnr (15 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Always fancied that. Pleasant easy cycling.
> Ohh
> And nice beer
> And nice waffles


I was thinking of sunning myself in South of France , Northern Spain ,or even the Balearics, Tenerife another thought,.hire a bikes out for few days as I want, spend a month away, travel by rail ,all part of the journey.
A kind of workable plan for later in the year, is a cycling trip to the Czech Republic, I went there , just after the velvet Revolution,and the fall of the Berlin wall, flew into Vienna ,then rode to Prague, it really was a wonderful trip.
This time, I am seriously thinking ferry to Hook of Holland, ride to Rotterdam, then a night sleeper rail service to Prague, I dislike air travel, especially with a bike, it's just to much hassle.
But of course, it all depends on the Lurgy, which will run its course for another year or 2 ,before travel restrictions are lifted ,in my opinion.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Nov 2021)

I used to love cycling in south of France but the traffic got horrendous and we decided "enough was enough".


----------



## T4tomo (16 Nov 2021)

Have booked us a week on a Greek island in July, so hope that comes off, otherwise its long weekends in the UK, incl a cycling one in the Cotswolds and a couple of tentative ski weekend plans, have one set of flights rolled over from last year, the other just date in the diary to go if "things" allow.

I have an urge to cycle the Caledonian way or Lochs and Glens way, that will need to be scratched in the next year or two.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Nov 2021)

T4tomo said:


> Have booked us a week on a Greek island in July, so hope that comes off, otherwise its long weekends in the UK, incl a cycling one in the Cotswolds and a couple of tentative ski weekend plans, have one set of flights rolled over from last year, the other just date in the diary to go if "things" allow.
> 
> I have an urge to cycle the Caledonian way or Lochs and Glens way, that will need to be scratched in the next year or two.


Greece in July 
I trust you enjoy cycling/walking etc in the heat.


----------



## T4tomo (16 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Greece in July
> I trust you enjoy cycling/walking etc in the heat.


Not active holiday.... beach, pool, relax, eat, drink, maybe a bit of messing about on a kayak.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (16 Nov 2021)

T4tomo said:


> Not active holiday.... beach, pool, relax, eat, drink, maybe a bit of messing about on a kayak.


Sounds like my sort of holiday


----------



## T4tomo (16 Nov 2021)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Sounds like my sort of holiday


The OH said can we go somewhere hot and do nothing, rather than you try to cycle my legs off for a week! She has a point. I've not been fully forgiven for saying the ride from Port Pollenca to the Formentor lighthouse was flat once over the first hill. I get reminded of that every time the Seat advert comes on an ITV drama


----------



## Gunk (16 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I used to love cycling in south of France but the traffic got horrendous and we decided "enough was enough".



France is a big country, just look for somewhere a bit more rural away from the crowds


----------



## postman (19 Nov 2021)

One week in Calan Bosch Menorca, booking a villa two kids and one girlfriend. We are paying,think this might be the last time they want to come away with us.Got to let them fly their own lives.


----------



## Cathryn (24 Nov 2021)

Um...we are going skiing in France for Christmas. I am beside myself with excitement and crossing my fingers Covid doesn't spoil our fun.


----------



## mjr (25 Nov 2021)

Cathryn said:


> Um...we are going skiing in France for Christmas. I am beside myself with excitement and crossing my fingers Covid doesn't spoil our fun.


My understanding of the first outbreak is that the apres-ski has a much higher covid risk than the skiing!


----------



## Cathryn (25 Nov 2021)

mjr said:


> My understanding of the first outbreak is that the apres-ski has a much higher covid risk than the skiing!


We'll be there with our son...those days are over. We'll be fine


----------



## simongt (29 Nov 2021)

Er not now. We were going to Tenerife for Crimble, but with the Omicron variant just hitting the headlines, the post hol compulsory testing / isolating will cause another week off work. And the compulsory wearing of masks all the time whilst away just isn't functional for a supposed relaxing break.


----------



## Salad Dodger (30 Nov 2021)

We have only one thing booked for 2022. A guitar playing weekend with some friends in Feb. It's self catering, so covid restrictions permitting it might be able to go ahead. Unless we are back to "rule of six" by then. 
Other than that, we have nothing booked at all. I am hoping Mrs Salad will be content to stay close to home next year. I certainly would be.


----------



## cougie uk (30 Nov 2021)

Just the UK planned for us next year. Can't be faffed with the hassle of tests and flying. 
Maybe in 2023...


----------



## gbb (4 Dec 2021)

We had booked Turkey for this summer, cancelled it the other day.
Lost £120...worth it just so we dont have to worry about how things are panning out, which isnt very well at the moment.
A bit premature to book, maybe. It seemed under control when we booked.
A bit premature to cancel , maybe. It may clear (extra restrictions etc) , it may not . 

Who knows ?...we tried but we are fairly risk averse, our £120 can go to the industry, it must be impossible for them (particually the people working within it)


----------



## vickster (16 Dec 2021)

Cathryn said:


> Um...we are going skiing in France for Christmas. I am beside myself with excitement and crossing my fingers Covid doesn't spoil our fun.


When are you meant to be going given the just announced news? 

From BBC
We have more on the restrictions France is announcing on travellers. The new measures will be officially put out later, but their substance is now clear: from Saturday, people coming from the UK will be required to have a negative Covid test of less than 24 hours. 

Once in France, they will have to self-isolate for a week, but that period of quarantine can be ended after 48 hours if they have a second negative test once in France. 

Compelling reasons will be needed for entry, which includes visiting family - but not tourism or non-urgent work reasons. 

The new measures apply to everyone regardless of whether they have been vaccinated.


----------



## Cathryn (16 Dec 2021)

vickster said:


> When are you meant to be going given the just announced news?
> 
> From BBC
> We have more on the restrictions France is announcing on travellers. The new measures will be officially put out later, but their substance is now clear: from Saturday, people coming from the UK will be required to have a negative Covid test of less than 24 hours.
> ...



It's been quite the day. The restrictions start at midnight tomorrow - we've rebooked our ferry to arrive at 11pm. We MAY make it by the skin of our teeth! LOTS to do in our household tonight! Wish us luck!


----------



## cougie uk (17 Dec 2021)

Cathryn said:


> It's been quite the day. The restrictions start at midnight tomorrow - we've rebooked our ferry to arrive at 11pm. We MAY make it by the skin of our teeth! LOTS to do in our household tonight! Wish us luck!


Hope you have allowed for the time difference ! Good luck !


----------



## fossyant (17 Dec 2021)

Good Luck.


----------



## Cathryn (17 Dec 2021)

Thanks! My family picked me up from school at 3.15 and we are whizzing to the port! Keep those fingers crossed!


----------



## fossyant (17 Dec 2021)

Cathryn said:


> Thanks! My family picked me up from school at 3.15 and we are whizzing to the port! Keep those fingers crossed!



Last minute dash. What's the arrangement for coming home - is that OK ?


----------



## Cathryn (17 Dec 2021)

fossyant said:


> Last minute dash. What's the arrangement for coming home - is that OK ?


Unless things change, we should be fine!


----------



## Cathryn (17 Dec 2021)

We are on the ferry! We made it!


----------



## slowmotion (17 Dec 2021)

I hope you have a lovely skiing holiday Cathryn.


----------



## Julia9054 (18 Dec 2021)

Cathryn said:


> We are on the ferry! We made it!


One day you will be able to tell the story to your grandchildren about how you once went on a skiing holiday to Europe. They will be filled with wonderment about what such an experience was like!

Or that’s how it feels at the moment anyway!

Seriously though, have a great time.


----------



## Cathryn (18 Dec 2021)

We are currently in my very favorite place in the world, Annecy as we had a spare day/night. It’s like a little Christmas miracle being here!


----------



## TheDoctor (20 Dec 2021)

Just got back from a weekend in Cork. Today all bars, restaurants etc must close by 8pm, and that'll be going on for the foreseeable. I have clients who were off to France after Christmas...


----------



## Chislenko (20 Dec 2021)

Just had an email from Brittany Ferries. They will not be cancelling any ferries to France despite the stance of the French government to not allow UK citizens entry.

The reason they give is they still need to service the freight side of the sailings. 

Having used these Brittany ferry routes to the North West of France they are circa 95% holiday travellers and 5% freight.

It is my reading of the email that if they cancel the sailings they will have to refund the customers, if they sail with virtually empty ships they won't have to refund the customers who can't travel and as a extra bargain they save on all the cabin cleaning as they won't have been used.

I know there is no ideal outcome or win win for all parties but I can't help but think the company could have looked at the customers with a bit more empathy.


----------



## Julia9054 (20 Dec 2021)

Chislenko said:


> Just had an email from Brittany Ferries. They will not be cancelling any ferries to France despite the stance of the French government to not allow UK citizens entry.
> 
> The reason they give is they still need to service the freight side of the sailings.
> 
> ...


I’m amazed any holiday maker is booking anything without a decent cancellation policy at the moment. I got bitten in 2020. Won’t be getting caught again.


----------



## Chislenko (20 Dec 2021)

Julia9054 said:


> I’m amazed any holiday maker is booking anything without a decent cancellation policy at the moment. I got bitten in 2020. Won’t be getting caught again.



Know what you are saying Julia but obviously this was brought in by the French at very short notice so even if you have paid extra for the "flexible" fares they may not be within the time frame, and even then they only give you 50% back so still a bit of a sting.


----------



## Arrowfoot (21 Dec 2021)

Chislenko said:


> Know what you are saying Julia but obviously this was brought in by the French at very short notice so even if you have paid extra for the "flexible" fares they may not be within the time frame, and even then they only give you 50% back so still a bit of a sting.


It not just the action of the French. The overall climate of uncertainty. No one should be surprised if things don't go their way in these 2 years. Once infection suddenly spikes, no govt is going to give grace periods to act.


----------



## Chislenko (21 Dec 2021)

Arrowfoot said:


> It not just the action of the French. The overall climate of uncertainty. No one should be surprised if things don't go their way in these 2 years. Once infection suddenly spikes, no govt is going to give grace periods to act.



Yes, fully take on board what you are saying. However not everyone going is a holidaymaker. We have booked a ferry late March as we have not been to our holiday home for two years and have a lot of stuff to sort out, legal, Portuguese bureaucracy, quite apart from what state the place is in, damp, things not operational through lack of use. Certainly our gas has been cut off due to zero bills for such a long period. 

We have had to bite the bullet and book and hope against hope that things improve. Fortunately we have booked via Bilbao so will avoid France, just hope the Spanish don't impose a ban by then.

Believe me if it wasn't absolutely necessary for us to go we wouldn't be. 

N.B. We are going by car so that we can bring all our personal stuff back (including my bike!!) so that we can put the place on the market, a decision based more on Brexit than Covid.


----------



## Chislenko (21 Dec 2021)

Amendment:

I read today on Brittany Ferries website that they will in fact be refunding any passengers affected by the sudden imposition of the travel ban to France.

As I was quite cynical about their motives in my previous post I feel it only fair to hi-lite this positive position from them.

"_Although we are yet to receive official notification of how long any restrictions may be in place, we understand the changes to travel requirements will begin Saturday 18th December for two weeks (but this will be subject to change), we’re planning to support affected passengers through this short-term arrangement with the following:_

_We’re going to remove amendment fees for impacted sailings for all tickets_
_We’ll refund (by method of payment) impacted sailings for those wishing to cancel (simply email __refund@brittanyferries.com_)"


----------



## FishFright (21 Dec 2021)

I'm going nowhere until this is close to over, it's not worth the stress and risk.


----------



## grldtnr (21 Dec 2021)

I concur, there is ,too many if's & bits, just too many hoops ,and fences to jump, i' m nobtrained circus performing bear!


----------



## Cathryn (22 Dec 2021)

Tell you something….it’s risky and stressful and I may well regret this trip next week (I recognise that fully) but my word, the sunshine and mountains and sense of lightness that the French Alps have given us have filled my soul with joy.







I’d risk it again!


----------



## mjr (23 Dec 2021)

grldtnr said:


> i' m nobtrained circus performing bear!


 I'm sure there must be laws against nobtraining a bear, let alone making it perform in a circus.

Anyone like to place bets on how much travel across Europe will be possible in March? September? Those are two I'm contemplating.


----------



## Julia9054 (23 Dec 2021)

mjr said:


> I'm sure there must be laws against nobtraining a bear, let alone making it perform in a circus.
> 
> Anyone like to place bets on how much travel across Europe will be possible in March? September? Those are two I'm contemplating.


Also end of May plus July/August. Asking for. . . me!


----------



## grldtnr (23 Dec 2021)

mjr said:


> I'm sure there must be laws against nobtraining a bear, let alone making it perform in a circus.
> 
> Anyone like to place bets on how much travel across Europe will be possible in March? September? Those are two I'm contemplating.


Slip of the finger, who'd ever want to nobtrain a bear !
What meant I was no trained bear, and yes they were trained to do unatural things, like ride bicycles.......come to think of it......that's what this forum is all about.?


----------



## Chislenko (23 Dec 2021)

mjr said:


> I'm sure there must be laws against nobtraining a bear, let alone making it perform in a circus.
> 
> Anyone like to place bets on how much travel across Europe will be possible in March? September? Those are two I'm contemplating.



We just have to keep everything crossed that this strain isn't as bad as first thought and of course that another strain doesn't rear it's ugly face!

I suppose there has to come a "tipping point" where the world as a whole just has to "learn to live with covid" as we have done with flu etc.

Let's hope it's by March 😀


----------



## mjr (23 Dec 2021)

Chislenko said:


> I suppose there has to come a "tipping point" where the world as a whole just has to "learn to live with covid" as we have done with flu etc.


We have still not "learned to live with" flu. We've learned how to fight it (with annual vaccines to protect the most vulnerable, and treatments to reduce how many die) and the nastier ones seemed to mutate out of extreme deadliness (such as the 1918 A/H1N1 after 1920, and the 1957 A/H2N2 after 1970). We never surrendered in the way some suggest we should with covid. More on this in the main Coronavirus outbreak thread https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/coronavirus-outbreak.256913/

Any "tipping point" for travel is likely to be when fight tactics are found and used by enough people to keep reproduction rates below 100% in most places most of the time. Edit to add: Will that be next year? I feel it depends if people learn from this year or repeat the same mistakes. No sign of learning near me but who wants to come to Norfolk anyway?


----------



## Cathryn (27 Dec 2021)

Well...we're back. Just waiting for the result of our PCR test which we got on the way home from Dover today. 

Travelling to France was LOADS of faff. So many forms to fill in, so many expensive tests, so much documentation. Not worth it for a weekend but my word, it was amazing to be in France again after so long. I may yet be proved wrong (eek) but I felt safer from Covid in the Alps than in the UK and the whole trip lifted my spirits in a way I didn't know I needed. Definitely planning a summer trip on bikes, although clearly that depends on many things yet.


----------



## Beebo (28 Dec 2021)

I had a chat with the wife about holidays last night. 
We are going to try for an overseas holiday this year but won’t book anything yet. 
We’ve done UK holidays for the last 2 years and booked early to get a decent place at a decent price but we’re not going to do that this year as I suspect the European markets will open up in the Spring.


----------



## vickster (6 Jan 2022)

I’ve booked a week in Croatia end May. I’m going with my long standing travel buddy who lost his husband to a brain tumour last May. We both need a break in the sun not too far away


----------



## gbb (9 Jan 2022)

After cancelling Turkey some months ago, we suddenly decided we have to do something...so back to a family favourite, Weymouth for a week, static caravan...over £1000, silly money but that seems to be the going rate so what the heck. 
Also got one big enough to take two grandkids (8 and 5). Their mum and dad struggle financially so these two are unlikely to get a good holiday for the foreseeable, looking forward to recreating family holidays when ours were kids, we had many really good memories of Weymouth. Their (the grandkids) dad is gutted, he used to love fishing off the harbour wall as a kid, we would leave him there, give him dinner money, he'd fish all day, make friends, we'd cook some mackerel he caught most evenings.
Grandkids are full of questions, theyre really up for it 

We havnt had a proper holiday for two years (always went abroad)...enough, time to spend, enjoy life and get out there.


----------



## Beebo (16 Jan 2022)

Beebo said:


> I had a chat with the wife about holidays last night.
> We are going to try for an overseas holiday this year but won’t book anything yet.
> We’ve done UK holidays for the last 2 years and booked early to get a decent place at a decent price but we’re not going to do that this year as I suspect the European markets will open up in the Spring.


Well we got itchy fingers and booked 11 nights in Turkey. 
I haven’t been abroad since 2019 so we have something to look forward to.


----------



## Julia9054 (16 Jan 2022)

Had a go at getting a refund on the voucher I accepted (thinking the bloody covid thing would be all over in a few weeks!!) from Direct Ferries. No chance unfortunately. Really hope it’s possible to spend it this year.


----------



## gbb (16 Jan 2022)

Beebo said:


> Well we got itchy fingers and booked 11 nights in Turkey.
> I haven’t been abroad since 2019 so we have something to look forward to.


Hope it works for you. The exchange rates should be really good given the mess the Lira is/ was in. Turkey is fairly good value for money anyway, right now it should be even better.


----------



## Chislenko (7 Feb 2022)

Looks as if quite a number of countries now going with the "Live With It" attitude towards Covid and relaxing test requirements for "The Jabbed" so hopefully travel to become somewhat easier in the coming months.

We are on the Ferry last day of March to Portugal via Spain and Portugal have yesterday dropped the mandatory test to enter. (As I think a lot of Schengen countries have)


----------



## mjr (7 Feb 2022)

A lot of stuff in the news this morning telling people to check their passport validity dates. I'm not sure if this is genuine concern about people who have failed to notice the consequences of the UK leaving the EU, or a marketing campaign by the holiday companies to make people think of booking for this summer.


----------



## Julia9054 (7 Feb 2022)

It’s not just passports that can run out.
I’ve been reading up on covid requirements for various European countries. You need to have had your last covid vaccination within 180 days of travel for several countries. Lots of people in the UK had their boosters before Christmas - more than 180 days if you are looking to book a summer holiday.


----------



## vickster (8 Feb 2022)

Julia9054 said:


> It’s not just passports that can run out.
> I’ve been reading up on covid requirements for various European countries. You need to have had your last covid vaccination within 180 days of travel for several countries. Lots of people in the UK had their boosters before Christmas - more than 180 days if you are looking to book a summer holiday.


Isn’t a negative test an alternative?

i‘ve got two holidays booked, Croatia in May, Kenya in December, there’ll be one more for my big birthday (likely Sicily in September)


----------



## Chislenko (8 Feb 2022)

vickster said:


> Isn’t a negative test an alternative?
> 
> i‘ve got two holidays booked, Croatia in May, Kenya in December, there’ll be one more for my big birthday (likely Sicily in September)



I suppose unless we all continually have a booster every six months they will have to look at that requirement again. If we don't continue with boosters sooner or later we are all past six months and nobody would be able to travel.

As I said earlier I think most countries are of the mindset "To Live With Covid" as for a lot of the popular destinations tourism is a major driver of the economy.

Did Sicily a few years back, stayed in Taormina, if you are going to go up Etna take warm clothes as it was lovely at the bottom but blowing a gale and freezing at the top!


----------



## postman (14 Feb 2022)

Sandstell Point near Berwick on Tweed,airbnb.Then a family week away just booked it last week Calan Bosch Menorca,been three times before.Its nice and quiet,and has a superb gluten free restaurant on the marina for our lad.


----------



## Chislenko (14 Feb 2022)

I should have been landing at Faro this morning but cancelled and got my money back last month. A couple of weeks later Portugal did away with any entry test requirements and we have a week of wind and rain in Britain to look forward to!!!

Looks like I made the wrong decision 😟


----------



## fossyant (14 Feb 2022)

Not bothering until at least next year - just can't be bothered with the hassle.


----------



## Roseland triker (14 Feb 2022)

fossyant said:


> Not bothering until at least next year - just can't be bothered with the hassle.


Same here.
We are hoping tho that people go abroad this year because apparently it's not a luxary to visit Cornwall anymore judging by the way the holiday population behaved last year. 
We want the kind old people here again not the benidorm junkies on spray tan fumes......


----------



## 13 rider (14 Feb 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> Same here.
> We are hoping tho that people go abroad this year because apparently it's not a luxary to visit Cornwall anymore judging by the way the holiday population behaved last year.
> We want the kind old people here again not the benidorm junkies on spray tan fumes......


See you in July I will let you guess in which category I fall in


----------



## marzjennings (14 Feb 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> Same here.
> We are hoping tho that people go abroad this year because apparently it's not a luxary to visit Cornwall anymore judging by the way the holiday population behaved last year.
> We want the kind old people here again not the benidorm junkies on spray tan fumes......


I thought spray tanned benidorm junkies were the only types of people who went to Newquay. It's a chav paradise in the summer.


----------



## Roseland triker (14 Feb 2022)

marzjennings said:


> I thought spray tanned benidorm junkies were the only types of people who went to Newquay. It's a chav paradise in the summer.


Yes as I mentioned earlier they are contained in that area.


----------



## Brandane (15 Feb 2022)

fossyant said:


> Not bothering until at least next year - just can't be bothered with the hassle.


I said that last year; so I am of a mind this year to take the hassle on the chin - or we could be saying the same next year. 
A significant birthday beginning with a 6 looms in May, so want to get away somewhere.


----------



## DCLane (15 Feb 2022)

We've decided on a couple of holiday's this year, travelling rather than being in the UK;

April - 5 days away, probably in the Canaries.
August - son no. 2 has a UCI 2.1 race in France mid-August, so we'll travel for two weeks beforehand to a site in the Vendee we've used before and know is well run. He can spend the two weeks training. Anyone want to be a pace partner?


----------



## fossyant (15 Feb 2022)

Got Welsh Wales for two weeks at Easter, thats a different country. They might have relaxed covid rules by then.


----------



## jowwy (16 Feb 2022)

fossyant said:


> Got Welsh Wales for two weeks at Easter, thats a different country. They might have relaxed covid rules by then.


Our covid rules have been relaxed……..


----------



## Beebo (26 Feb 2022)

I’m going to Turkey, the hotel caters for Brits as well as Russians, Poles and Ukrainians. 
It could be extremely uncomfortable. 
If Russia get kicked out of swift I presume they won’t even be able to pay for their holiday.


----------



## Brandane (27 Feb 2022)

Favoured option at the moment is drive to Portsmouth with bike in car, park up car, take bike on ferry to Ouistreham, train to Nevers, cycle Loire a Velo route to Nantes, train to St Malo, ferry to Portsmouth, drive home... But I have already done that, in opposite direction, a few years ago.

Looked at a fly drive to Seattle, crossing the border to visit friends in deepest British Columbia for a few days, but... flights £700, then car hire for 2 weeks, £1100 😵😵 . Apparently car hire is expensive as hire companies sold off most of their cars when covid took hold, and now due to shortage of new cars they cannot replace them! So have ruled that one out. Hotels on top of other costs obviously.

Another option which looks good and surprisingly inexpensive is fly to Tokyo for 2 weeks and get a room in an Ibis hotel, or similar. I was in Japan a couple of times in my sea dog days and would love to go back. Significant birthday looming, so now might be the time...


----------



## Chislenko (27 Feb 2022)

Brandane said:


> Favoured option at the moment is drive to Portsmouth with bike in car, park up car, take bike on ferry to Ouistreham, train to Nevers, cycle Loire a Velo route to Nantes, train to St Malo, ferry to Portsmouth, drive home... But I have already done that, in opposite direction, a few years ago.
> 
> Looked at a fly drive to Seattle, crossing the border to visit friends in deepest British Columbia for a few days, but... flights £700, then car hire for 2 weeks, £1100 😵😵 . Apparently car hire is expensive as hire companies sold off most of their cars when covid took hold, and now due to shortage of new cars they cannot replace them! So have ruled that one out. Hotels on top of other costs obviously.



We got a right grilling at that border crossing some years back as I was driving a Canadian reg car that wasn't a hire car (my sister lives in Canada so she had lent us their spare truck)

In the end the Canadian Border Guard ended up ringing my sister to confirm our story! Think we were there about an hour.

Obviously if visiting Seattle the Space Needle and Fish Market are two must visits.


----------



## Brandane (27 Feb 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Obviously if visiting Seattle the Space Needle and Fish Market are two must visits.


You forgot Starbucks!
Was in Seattle many years ago, and visited the Boeing factory, which I found interesting. Also the museum of flight.


----------



## DCLane (28 Feb 2022)

Having not been overseas for the past two years, apart from two race trips to Ireland last year for my son, I've booked two holidays outside the UK today 

Lanzarote in April for a few days, leaving son no. 2 behind
France in July/August for a fortnight, leaving son no. 1 behind and co-inciding with a UCI race for son no. 2 nearby-ish.
Passports, GHIC cards, UK sticker and some forrin language stuff to be re-learnt.


----------



## nickyboy (4 Mar 2022)

Long Easter weekend at Tushielaw Inn that the cycling boys and I stayed in on LEJOG last year. Middle of nowhere, we've booked all the rooms (there are only three), homely food. Should be great

A week with said cycling boys in Girona in May. Booked a rather swanky airbnb

Went to La Gomera in Canaries last November and enjoyed it so much, doing the same again. Peaceful, undeveloped, authentic

Long weekend Windermere in August, airbnb again


----------



## TheDoctor (8 Mar 2022)

Ferry to Spain and ten days in the Picos de Europa. And yes, of course I'm taking a bike


----------



## Alex321 (8 Mar 2022)

nickyboy said:


> A week with said cycling boys in Girona in May. Booked a rather swanky airbnb


GCN+ did one of their "Cycling Heartlands" series about Girona recently, if you are a member.

I've only been there once, and only for a few hours (without bike), while on a trip to Barcelona.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (8 Mar 2022)

Maybe some mountaineering in Canada in late summer. Will need to renew passport this year if so.


----------



## PaulB (9 Mar 2022)

Just back (last night) from a ten day stay in Gran Canaria. 

We love it there and I (desperately) needed some sunshine on my aching bones so we chanced it and went. 

Of course, when we booked it several weeks ago, the threat of a Russian invasion of Ukraine wasn't on anyone's agenda so it was with some trepidation we went just days after they actually did the deed and wild speculation was flying everywhere.

It's been over two years since we last went abroad (same place actually) and although things were pretty much the same, there were some significant differences. Masks had to be worn everywhere even on the plane going but not coming back. Shops, hotels, bars, masks unless sitting down. 

I hired a bike from the ever reliable Free Motion whose services I've used for nine consecutive visits to GC now. BUT, they were busier than ever so I had to compromise on the bike AND the amount of time I could have it! I wanted the Super 6 but had to settle for a Tarmac SL7 and despite being there for ten days, I could have it only for seven. 

The roads were packed with cyclists and one particular ride - up the big, steep hill (in the baking heat) to the hilltop village of Soria - was like being in a competitive Sportive or something, there were so many other riders headed for the top. This made the descent treacherous because there were riders shortening the bends on the way up and hiding on the wrong side of the road for any riders coming down at speed. 

So all in all it was a great holiday and I asked in the shop why it had been so busy. Was it because of the lifting of restrictions? No, it was just their peak season! And she had a point because we've never been so early in the year. When was best to come back? "The summer months or April." That's when they're at their quietest so naturally, we're looking to go back in September. 

That passenger locator thing? Loadashite. Despite hours booking it online at the Government's requirement, we were only told it wouldn't be needed at all at the passport desk on the way back! And masks are still worn everywhere in Spain so they are mandatory on any of the Channel Islands. We had to wear masks on the plane on the way out but as soon as we saw the stewardesses were bare-faced on the way back, we knew we didn't have to bother on the homeward flight.


----------



## derrick (9 Mar 2022)

Cycling in Spain later this month, Got to plan a few more trips now. Need to get back to Belgium, forgot what good beer taste like.


----------



## TheDoctor (16 Mar 2022)

I'm hoping I can finally do a few cycletours this year, but I'm not holding my breath. It wouldn't surprise me if the Llangollen canal exploded or Russia invaded the Vennbahn...


----------



## Chislenko (16 Mar 2022)

TheDoctor said:


> I'm hoping I can finally do a few cycletours this year, but I'm not holding my breath. It wouldn't surprise me if the Llangollen canal exploded or Russia invaded the Vennbahn...



Apparently Rishi has given £13.3 million levelling up fund to do some work on Pontcysyllte Aqueduct so you should be ok on the Llangollen canal.


----------



## slowmotion (17 Mar 2022)

Lots. We are making up for lost time that The Plague denied us over the last two years.


----------



## Time Waster (17 Mar 2022)

Booking a week running up to Easter. Backpacking, van camping with bikes and boots or cycle touring. Isle of Arran and area. 9 yo and dog in newly bought trailer if cycling roads.

Can't decide which. Bought tickets for van in case but can change to just foot passenger or bike passenger if we decide soon enough but can't go the other way. Any suggestions?


----------



## ianrauk (17 Mar 2022)

slowmotion said:


> Lots. We are making up for lost time that The Plague denied us over the last two years.


Same here. Got a few foreign jollies and couple of UK ones booked.


----------



## derrick (17 Mar 2022)

Just back from Spain, 4 days riding 1 day walking as the wind really blew, a bit of a sandstorm, but the days we did ride were great shorts and lots of nice scenery.







https://www.strava.com/activities/6813656258


----------



## fossyant (17 Mar 2022)

Still nothing overseas planned. 

What's the score now if you catch covid just before flying ? Is it OK to go infected now ? I'm seeing enough folk randomly catching the bug to see it could be a risk to a holiday at present.


----------



## vickster (17 Mar 2022)

fossyant said:


> Still nothing overseas planned.
> 
> What's the score now if you catch covid just before flying ? Is it OK to go infected now ? I'm seeing enough folk randomly catching the bug to see it could be a risk to a holiday at present.


Unlikely you wouldn’t be allowed to travel. Get insurance that covers Covid.
Many countries still need pre-departure negative PCR test at mo (not Europe afaik though if fully vaxed)
Check by country here
https://www.gov.uk/guidance/travel-abroad-from-england-during-coronavirus-covid-19


----------



## fossyant (17 Mar 2022)

vickster said:


> Unlikely you wouldn’t be allowed to travel. Get insurance that covers Covid.
> Many countries still need pre-departure negative PCR test at mo (not Europe afaik though if fully vaxed)
> Check by country here
> https://www.gov.uk/guidance/travel-abroad-from-england-during-coronavirus-covid-19



Daughter's off to Norway in the summer, so we can hopefully ensure she's 'free from bugs' before travel.

Personally, I'll be leaving international travel for a while - just don't go on holiday to 'worry' about possible no-fly (having had two holiday's ruined by 'events' - one being my child's chicken pox and volcanic ash). Past event's have tainted my opinion.


----------



## vickster (17 Mar 2022)

For me, life’s too short to put stuff off due to what ifs.
I’ll just try to avoid catching it again before going away


----------



## fossyant (17 Mar 2022)

I'm off to Wales a lot this year


----------



## Chislenko (17 Mar 2022)

Looks as if P & O Ferries are in trouble.


----------



## Julia9054 (17 Mar 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Looks as if P & O Ferries are in trouble.


Hope they don't go bust. Just managed to book my ferry to the Netherlands yesterday after 5 weeks of trying. Hull Rotterdam 2 people, 2 bicycles 1 cabin is unbelievably complicated apparently.


----------



## Chislenko (17 Mar 2022)

Julia9054 said:


> Hope they don't go bust. Just managed to book my ferry to the Netherlands yesterday after 5 weeks of trying. Hull Rotterdam 2 people, 2 bicycles 1 cabin is unbelievably complicated apparently.



It's looking a bit iffy Julia.


----------



## TheDoctor (2 Jul 2022)

Not long back from a great break in the Picos de Europa, northern Spain.
I got my Brompton higher than it's ever been before (well, other than the time it flew to NZ)




And hired an ebike, which I totally failed to ride up to the Covadonga lakes. It's a long, steep climb, far harder than I realised...






Probably going to Normandy in September


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (3 Jul 2022)

Been up to Speyside twice so far this year, two more week long visits booked.


----------



## derrick (3 Jul 2022)

Girona in a couple of weeks , Belgium in September, Lanzarote for Christmas, be our first Christmas in the sun, Probably a few weekends in Norfolk.


----------



## postman (4 Jul 2022)

oh yes Calan Bosch again could be our fifth time.We rent a small Villa,we are also treating our lad his girlfriend and our daughter.We expect them to pay for two of the evening meals in our favourite restaurant EL PATO.


----------



## T4tomo (4 Jul 2022)

TheDoctor said:


> And hired an ebike, which I totally failed to ride up to the Covadonga lakes. It's a long, steep climb, far harder than I realised...



Did it run out of battery? I know its a decent climb but its not that long like a Mount Teide or something


----------



## TheDoctor (4 Jul 2022)

It didn't run out of power. I did.


----------



## jowwy (10 Jul 2022)

fossyant said:


> I'm off to Wales a lot this year



Dont forget to get your passport stamped lol


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Jul 2022)

Walking holiday in Cyprus this year to cool down


----------



## Gunk (10 Jul 2022)

Just booked a week in Annecy in the French Alps, we don’t fancy flying so we’re going to drive down and stop overnight both legs. First decent holiday that we’ve planned since before Covid. There is a fantastic cycle trail there so we will hire bikes.


----------



## fossyant (10 Jul 2022)

jowwy said:


> Dont forget to get your passport stamped lol



They are still letting me in each weekend. 👅


----------



## jowwy (10 Jul 2022)

fossyant said:


> They are still letting me in each weekend. 👅



Damn…i told them to lock the gate lol


----------



## Alex321 (10 Jul 2022)

Gunk said:


> Just booked a week in Annecy in the French Alps, we don’t fancy flying so we’re going to drive down and stop overnight both legs. First decent holiday that we’ve planned since before Covid. There is a fantastic cycle trail there so we will hire bikes.
> 
> View attachment 652291



We went there on a family caravan trip a few years ago (quite a few!). I took my bike with me, and had a few enjoyable rides, but couldn't get away on it as much as I would have liked, as my wife has never been a bike rider, and the kids weren't too interested on that trip, and were still a bit young for decent rides anyhow.

I did manage one afternoon ride circuit around the lake.


----------



## Gwylan (11 Jul 2022)

Yes! Go on them.

Doing that just now.
Camper, bikes and Yorkshire. 
Took on the Cols de Halifax today.

Really don't like cyclists in Yorkshire. Well it seems that way to me.

Can retired people claim to be on holiday?


----------



## gbb (22 Jul 2022)

in grandchildren speak, one more Sunday dinner and you go home as usual, then the next Sunday dinner, you dont go home and sleep here, then we go on holiday the next day.
Its their (8 and 6 yo) first proper holiday. 
Mum n dad can't really afford it so we're taking them.
Weymouth beckons, just a week in a static on a Haven site.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Jul 2022)

gbb said:


> in grandchildren speak, one more Sunday dinner and you go home as usual, then the next Sunday dinner, you dont go home and sleep here, then we go on holiday the next day.
> Its their (8 and 6 yo) first proper holiday.
> Mum n dad can't really afford it so we're taking them.
> Weymouth beckons, just a week in a static on a Haven site.



Nowt wrong with a static for a holiday.


----------



## cyberknight (22 Jul 2022)

on countdown now for a week in Scratby in a maisonette aka mini house which is cheaper than a caravan for some reason , already looking at next years hols because if we dont start booking soon things will be snapped up,Cant believe how much prices have gone up ! We like static van holidays too and try to get a holiday close to the beach .


----------



## Alex321 (22 Jul 2022)

cyberknight said:


> on countdown now for a week in Scratby in a maisonette aka mini house which is cheaper than a caravan for some reason , already looking at next years hols because if we dont start booking soon things will be snapped up,Cant believe how much prices have gone up ! We like static van holidays too and try to get a holiday close to the beach .



People are still very wary about going abroad, both because of possibly needing tests before being allowed in to destination, and because of airport delays, so UK holidays are much more in demand than usual I think.


----------



## Chislenko (22 Jul 2022)

Alex321 said:


> People are still very wary about going abroad, both because of possibly needing tests before being allowed in to destination, and because of airport delays, so UK holidays are much more in demand than usual I think.



Yes I think you are correct. I need to go to Portugal for a couple / three days but really can't be ar--d with all the mither of airports at both ends / flight cancellations etc.


----------



## vickster (22 Jul 2022)

Alex321 said:


> People are still very wary about going abroad, both because of possibly needing tests before being allowed in to destination, and because of airport delays, so UK holidays are much more in demand than usual I think.



Prices for cottages etc do seem much lower than last year though (when there was no/minimal foreign travel), and there's more availability...at least once the schools go back


----------



## fossyant (22 Jul 2022)

cyberknight said:


> on countdown now for a week in Scratby in a maisonette aka mini house which is cheaper than a caravan for some reason , already looking at next years hols because if we dont start booking soon things will be snapped up,Cant believe how much prices have gone up ! We like static van holidays too and try to get a holiday close to the beach .



Static Van holiday's are expensive. Given it costs us about £4.5k per year for rent/utilities and insurance for our van, people charge a fortune to stay in one for a week. We don't rent ours out as it's a 'home' to us.


----------



## fossyant (22 Jul 2022)

My son is driving over to Belgium on Monday for Spa 24 hours races next weekend, and daughter flying to Berlin next weekend for a week ! Daughter's holiday insurance for the week was just £6 ! We're not going anywhere - we fancy Italy for next year though.


----------



## cyberknight (22 Jul 2022)

Alex321 said:


> People are still very wary about going abroad, both because of possibly needing tests before being allowed in to destination, and because of airport delays, so UK holidays are much more in demand than usual I think.



we are not in a position to go abroad with mrs ck and mini ck1 health issues even if we could afford to go and my workplace has traditional shutdown in august .As we have kids we are forced to go at the most expensive time as you cant guarantee to get holiday dates even in other school holidays as the lean manning at work makes it a lottery for popular times .


----------



## T4tomo (22 Jul 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Yes I think you are correct. I need to go to Portugal for a couple / three days but really can't be ar--d with all the mither of airports at both ends / flight cancellations etc.



A lot of that is hyped up in the press. I recently had a week in the Med (or more specifically on some land in Med) and apart from being advised to get to airport 3 hrs ahead of 6 am flight, which proved a bit of overkill as bag drop and security took no longer than usual, there was no faff or mither either out or back home. This was out of Stansted, I think Manchester ad Edinburgh had a bit of chaos over the June Bank holiday, mainly lack of baggage / ground handling staff, but most flights now are running as much to schedule are pre pandemic.


----------



## Julia9054 (22 Jul 2022)

On a train at 7.15am tomorrow. Middle aged interrailing across Europe (like normal interrailing but you can afford not to have to sleep on station platforms)
Back in a month - beyond excited


----------



## Gunk (22 Jul 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Nowt wrong with a static for a holiday.



There is, it’s miserable


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Jul 2022)

Gunk said:


> There is, it’s miserable



No it’s not, you are


----------



## Gwylan (22 Jul 2022)

Wonderful bank memories with them.


----------



## Gwylan (23 Jul 2022)

Gunk said:


> There is, it’s miserable



Play nicely there's good children.


----------



## Gunk (23 Jul 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> No it’s not, you are



I have a rule, I never stay anywhere that is worse than my home, otherwise what’s the point.


----------



## Gwylan (23 Jul 2022)

I'm stuck, probably literally, in a very wet field in Scotland.
This was the spontaneous part of the trip. My bike is outside under its cover.
The rain is horizontal and there's very poor data speed. 

The perils of an unpla ned holiday!


----------



## Alex321 (23 Jul 2022)

Gunk said:


> I have a rule, I never stay anywhere that is worse than my home, otherwise what’s the point.



The point is that is something *different* from your normal day to day life.

I perfectly understand you (and I'm sure many others) always wanting something relatively luxurious, and that is perfectly reasonable, but isn't necessarily important for all.

We have taken two week holidays in a touring caravan before now (three times to France, once to the Netherlands), though more often a week or less, and we have just recently switched to a campervan. And we have enjoyed those holidays, even though the caravan is much worse than our home in most ways.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Jul 2022)

Alex321 said:


> The point is that is something *different* from your normal day to day life.
> 
> I perfectly understand you (and I'm sure many others) always wanting something relatively luxurious, and that is perfectly reasonable, but isn't necessarily important for all.
> 
> We have taken two week holidays in a touring caravan before now (three times to France, once to the Netherlands), though more often a week or less, and we have just recently switched to a campervan. And we have enjoyed those holidays, even though the caravan is much worse than our home in most ways.



Some of our best holiday memories were in a tent or very small caravan which had no running water.
As we got older then comfort/luxury became more important but those good memories remain.


----------



## Julia9054 (24 Jul 2022)

Currently waking up in my hotel in Ghent at the start of my interrailing holiday. 
Impressions so far - travelling by train is stress free and very civilised. Brand new, air conditioned and practically empty train from York to King's Cross and Eurostar was far more comfortable than a bargain bucket plane. As a northern country bumpkin, I wasn't quite prepared for the sheer scale of St Pancras International but they handled the volume of people very efficiently. 
When I speak to friends about recent experiences at Manchester Airport and look at the news reports about traffic queues at Dover, there is no comparison. 
We also appear to have arrived in Ghent in the middle of a giant, free music festival - last night was fun!


----------



## Gunk (24 Jul 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Some of our best holiday memories were in a tent or very small caravan which had no running water.
> As we got older then comfort/luxury became more important but those good memories remain.



Some of my most miserable holidays have been stuck in a French campsite in a tiny trailer tent in the pissing rain with my three brothers with nothing to do apart from bloody board games.

These days we always stay in a decent apartment or cottage with decent Wi-Fi and of course a dishwasher!


----------



## Gwylan (25 Jul 2022)

The reality of my holiday plans. The bike is on the back of the van. Needs to be under cover given the violence of the rain. Lots of cleaning, drying and gentle oiling when things clear up.


----------



## Sallar55 (25 Jul 2022)

Holiday plans, 1st night and last night everything between is let's see what's going to happen. Not one for organised tours or set plans. Today the sense of adventure is long gone as you have the Internet and phone. Rolling into a town in the late afternoon or evening having a beer or coffee in a bar and searching for accommodation on the phone is the norm for us. That way usually works.


----------



## Brandane (25 Jul 2022)

Gwylan said:


> The reality of my holiday plans. The bike is on the back of the van. Needs to be under cover given the violence of the rain. Lots of cleaning, drying and gentle oiling when things clear up.
> 
> View attachment 654305



Welcome to Scotland! 
That looks like a fairly average summer day for us.......


----------



## Gwylan (25 Jul 2022)

Brandane said:


> Welcome to Scotland!
> That looks like a fairly average summer day for us.......



Retreated south of the border and it's still pouring down


----------



## gbb (27 Jul 2022)

looking at holidays next year ...
My eldest son, wife and three kids want to make their first foray abroad next year, we will probably go with them, ease them through the process .
Oooff, its looking very expensive. Right now, driving across France and doing a tenting camp holiday is the only reasonably priced option.
Just early /opening searches, nothing concrete.


----------



## Gunk (13 Aug 2022)

All packed, off to France tomorrow!


----------



## Baldy (13 Aug 2022)

Just back from my holiday, three weeks backpacking in the Windriver mountains of Wyoming. All on my own, it really was fantastic.


----------



## Gunk (16 Aug 2022)




----------



## vickster (16 Aug 2022)

Gunk said:


> View attachment 657542



Mmmmmm pain aux raisins, my fave!!


----------



## gbb (3 Oct 2022)

Just a bit of info re Turkey.
Former colleagues family, long term regular visitors to Olu Deniz area just came back a while ago and were surprised by the cost of eating out particularly. Given the recent weakness of the Turkish Lira you'd have thought it got you hood buying power...apparently not in their case.


----------



## Chislenko (3 Oct 2022)

Having a week in Westport, ROI, week after next, never been there but looks a nice relaxing place. Although I expect the October weather on the west coast of Ireland may require us to wrap up well!


----------



## Gwylan (3 Oct 2022)

Currently on the road a few days wandering Europe. 
Rehearsal for our 89 days next year. 

Anyone understand that rule?


----------



## Alex321 (3 Oct 2022)

Gwylan said:


> Currently on the road a few days wandering Europe.
> Rehearsal for our 89 days next year.
> 
> Anyone understand that rule?



They use 90 days because calendar months vary in length - it is basically the nearest round number to 3 months.


----------



## vickster (3 Oct 2022)

Gwylan said:


> Currently on the road a few days wandering Europe.
> Rehearsal for our 89 days next year.
> 
> Anyone understand that rule?



Pop into Switzerland, Norway, Bosnia for a day or two to reset the 90 days if it works like that?


----------



## Alex321 (3 Oct 2022)

vickster said:


> Pop into Switzerland, Norway, Bosnia for a day or two to reset the 90 days if it works like that?



It doesn't.

It is 90 days within any 180 day period before you need a visa.


----------



## vickster (3 Oct 2022)

Alex321 said:


> It doesn't.
> 
> It is 90 days within any 180 day period before you need a visa.



Fair enough


----------



## Gwylan (3 Oct 2022)

vickster said:


> Pop into Switzerland, Norway, Bosnia for a day or two to reset the 90 days if it works like that?



Good hint.


----------



## Chislenko (3 Oct 2022)

vickster said:


> Pop into Switzerland, Norway, Bosnia for a day or two to reset the 90 days if it works like that?



No it doesn't unfortunately, one of the main reasons we have sold up in the EU.


----------



## Chislenko (3 Oct 2022)

Gwylan said:


> Currently on the road a few days wandering Europe.
> Rehearsal for our 89 days next year.
> 
> Anyone understand that rule?



You may need this Gwylan 

https://www.schengenvisainfo.com/visa-calculator/


----------



## gbb (6 Oct 2022)

Just a funny moment regarding holidays....
We took two of our grandkids (6 and 8 yo) to Weymouth this summer, they adored it, so did we, just a marvelous time for them, they would never get a holiday like that.

Couple days ago, we were discussing something we have organised with our other son and family, joining them for a few days in Blackpool.
Imogen (6) who went with us to Weymouth , heard us mention caravan and going away....looked up and immediately said....'you're not going without me are you?' 

'Sorry Immy, this one's not for you'. 
But, we may have set a precedent, they loved it so much, its going to be hard not to do it again.


----------



## Adam4868 (11 Oct 2022)

Just had a long weekend in Bergamo,Italy.Gorgeous city and food with the added bonus of a bike race thrown in.Been a good few times and it doesn't dissapoint.


----------



## postman (11 Oct 2022)

Booked for 2023 Titan Tour Southern Sights and Sounds,America with loads thrown in,Show at The Ole Opry,New Orleans,Gracelands aJack Daniels Distillery a wet visit i hope.


----------



## gbb (7 Dec 2022)

as our normal period for booking next years holiday is here, my wife was told prices to go abroad were getting stupid, seriously stupid.
So given we had an absolutely wonderful time this year in Weymouth with two of the grandkids, we invited our son, DIL and their 2, maybe 3 to come with us next summer on a static caravan site.
We will get to enjoy 4 maybe 5 grandkids, son and DIL into 2 caravans
I don't really miss the hols abroad anymore, we had plenty and loved all of them, but this last year with 2 grandkids re opened our eyes to simple pleasures, days on the beach just watching them having fun.
I can't wait, I feel like a big kid


----------



## Jameshow (7 Dec 2022)

Off to Devon in a week for a much needed break! 

Caint wait! 

Then Christmas... 

The a few days cycle touring hopefully over new year weather permitting!


----------



## Dayvo (7 Dec 2022)

After two (Covid) winters stuck in wintery Oslo, I’ll soon be off back to India again, for three months. 
This time, I’ll be single (and FREE of restraint 😉) and it’ll be great to meet up with old friends and acquaintances again - both local and foreign.


----------



## vickster (8 Dec 2022)

Kenya safari in 3 weeks, can’t wait! Especially now it’s absolutely freezing here!


----------



## Chislenko (8 Dec 2022)

vickster said:


> Kenya safari in 3 weeks, can’t wait! Especially now it’s absolutely freezing here!



Enjoy!


----------



## Dayvo (8 Dec 2022)

vickster said:


> Kenya safari in 3 weeks, can’t wait! Especially now it’s absolutely freezing here!



I’ll see your freezing and raise you mine.

-15°c is forecast for next week.


----------



## MontyVeda (8 Dec 2022)

a few days nights up on the Isle of Skye in January... i think the scenery will take second place to the wood burner.


----------



## slowmotion (8 Dec 2022)

I've been looking at the price of flights to somewhere near Kerala. Ruinously pricey at the moment, but not entirely awful in late January. The Western Ghats beckon.


----------



## DCLane (8 Dec 2022)

Currently looking at a short break over Easter in Fuerteventura plus a July holiday in Montenegro. Somewhere different methinks in 2023 as neither child will be coming with us.


----------



## Oldhippy (9 Dec 2022)

Will be cycling to various places in UK and camping over a number of long weekends.


----------



## Chislenko (9 Dec 2022)

Currently enjoying a few days in Llandudno. Very cold here but have always loved the architecture.


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Dec 2022)

slowmotion said:


> I've been looking at the price of flights to somewhere near Kerala. Ruinously pricey at the moment, but not entirely awful in late January. The Western Ghats beckon.


Is Kovalam....Lighthouse beach still a thing ? Used to love it around there.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Dec 2022)

gbb said:


> as our normal period for booking next years holiday is here, my wife was told prices to go abroad were getting stupid, seriously stupid.
> So given we had an absolutely wonderful time this year in Weymouth with two of the grandkids, we invited our son, DIL and their 2, maybe 3 to come with us next summer on a static caravan site.
> We will get to enjoy 4 maybe 5 grandkids, son and DIL into 2 caravans
> I don't really miss the hols abroad anymore, we had plenty and loved all of them, but this last year with 2 grandkids re opened our eyes to simple pleasures, days on the beach just watching them having fun.
> I can't wait, I feel like a big kid



Weymouth beach and harbour are lovely places.
Whilst there, have you been to Portland Bill? It's well worth the trip.


----------



## slowmotion (9 Dec 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Is Kovalam....Lighthouse beach still a thing ? Used to love it around there.



We never got that far south. Marari was the closest we got.


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Dec 2022)

slowmotion said:


> We never got that far south. Marari was the closest we got.


Sure it's gorgeous but it doesn't ring a bell.Love Kerala though,well I love India full stop.Stopped in Lighthouse beach a few times,once for 4 months.Well once you get comfy it was hard to leave 😁
I'm sure it's changed a lot since I was last there.


----------



## gbb (9 Dec 2022)

ianrauk said:


> Weymouth beach and harbour are lovely places.
> Whilst there, have you been to Portland Bill? It's well worth the trip.



Weymouth has been a family favourite forever, we used to take a touring caravan there when ours were kids, must have stayed there half a dozen times years ago. For us and the kids, there are so many fond memories, Portland, Chesil beach, our son spending all day fishing off the harbour, so many memories we are now starting to share and form with the grandkids.
This last summer we took Imogen (6) and Luke (8), they've never been on holiday and the joy it gave them was beyond measure. One day I walked them about a mile to Bowleaze Cove, on the way we found a dead shrew , tiny little thing and pondered what had happened to it. The kids still remember it, its the little stuff that forms memories that can last for years. You see their faces light up as you talk about that week.
I can't wait for next summer , dunno who's more excited


----------



## Gwylan (10 Dec 2022)

H


Chislenko said:


> Currently enjoying a few days in Llandudno. Very cold here but have always loved the architecture.



Hard to imagine enjoying Llandudno. But be my guest


----------



## Regular.Cyclist (10 Dec 2022)

Got a series of short breaks booked between now and next June. We prefer frequent short breaks rather than one or two long ones.

Newcastle for a long weekend from Friday coming.
A week on the island of Barra in May 2023
And several days in Tromsø, Norway, in June 2023.


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Dec 2022)

Gwylan said:


> H
> 
> 
> Hard to imagine enjoying Llandudno. But be my guest


Love Llandudno,had some great times there.Bought my parents a five day coach trip to there a week ago and had a fantastic time.


----------



## wiggydiggy (10 Dec 2022)

Until the boiler disaster this morning I did have LOL

Have been tentatively planning a ride on the Llangollen canal. Plan was to spend a night in Nantwich for a dawn start, then have another night at the end of the canal before coming back.

Have to wait and see now as new boilers are expensive!


----------



## Dave7 (14 Dec 2022)

We have a 2 night break arranged at new year. Our son and partner own a pub with 8 bedrooms and the family are taking it over. We are being collected and chauffeured which makes things easier.


----------



## derrick (14 Dec 2022)

Lanzarote for Christmas in the sun.


----------



## PK99 (15 Dec 2022)

vickster said:


> Kenya safari in 3 weeks, can’t wait! Especially now it’s absolutely freezing here!



Ohhhh, Enjoy! Have you done Safari before?

I'm very jealous. We had family in Zimbabwe and did Safari in most of their National Parks, plus Botswana, Namibia, Kenya and Zambia. But have not been back for 15 years.

On the subject of freezing. We camped in Namibia. In their winter and not appreciating the effect of the Antarctic current which runs up the coast. Well below Zero at night and skiing thermals needed around the evening camp fire. We did not have them and were envious of the guy who did.


----------



## vickster (15 Dec 2022)

PK99 said:


> Ohhhh, Enjoy! Have you done Safari before?
> 
> I'm very jealous. We had family in Zimbabwe and did Safari in most of their National Parks, plus Botswana, Namibia, Kenya and Zambia. But have not been back for 15 years.



Yes, as part of a wedding trip to Tanzania in 2003! Friend was pregnant with her daughter who is now 18!!

I'm just looking forward to being somewhere warm!!


----------



## DCLane (17 Dec 2022)

It's been an expensive, or to-be-expensive, morning. Holidays/trips booked to:

- Belfast for SWMBO to visit Family. A week in February.
- Fuertaventura in April for a few days for both of us.
- Montenegro in July for 10 days for both of us.

Now to sort out bike hire for a couple of days in each


----------



## Chislenko (17 Dec 2022)

DCLane said:


> It's been an expensive, or to-be-expensive, morning. Holidays/trips booked to:
> 
> 
> - Montenegro in July for 10 days for both of us.



Stick out in the country, Podgorica has nothing whatsoever to offer.


----------



## ianrauk (17 Dec 2022)

Last minute booking for a week for both of us 3rd week of Jan to a nice spa hotel in Lanzarote


----------



## sevenfourate (17 Dec 2022)

Travel / Hols are mine and the Wife's absolute passion and what we work, scrimp, save and give other stuff up for. Not long back from a near month long trip to San Fran, Los Angeles, San Diego, Chicago and New York. 

For 2023 we already have a ‘cheap week’ to the Canary Islands booked in March to cover the wife’s Birthday. And also booked for New York just before Christmas. If you haven’t ever regarding the latter: you just should 😎

Might well do something else mid-Summer 🤷‍♂️ And then do another singular big one in 2024; to either the Far East or South America for 3 or 4 weeks.

Love all Travel. And so envious reading of some of your fabulous trips and plans…..


----------



## DCLane (17 Dec 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Stick out in the country, Podgorica has nothing whatsoever to offer.



I'm going to be further West in Herceg Novi close to the Croatian border as it's less transfer time. But I'm expecting similar.


----------



## vickster (17 Dec 2022)

12 days and counting…packing list started


----------



## Salad Dodger (18 Dec 2022)

Gwylan said:


> Hard to imagine enjoying Llandudno. But be my guest


Some years ago I was due to enjoy a trip round Great Orme in a rally car, (I was navigating for a mate), but the rear suspension detached itself (!) so we retired before we got there.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (19 Dec 2022)

Just got back last night from a week's holiday in Gran Canaria. The temperature was usually 23C-25C but on a day trip to Puerto Rico it was 33C! Way too hot for me.


----------



## Jameshow (19 Dec 2022)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Just got back last night from a week's holiday in Gran Canaria. The temperature was usually 23C-25C but on a day trip to Puerto Rico it was 33C! Way too hot for me.



Flight over the Atlantic in a day??! 🤔🤔


----------



## glasgowcyclist (19 Dec 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Flight over the Atlantic in a day??! 🤔🤔



There’s a Puerto Rico on the south of Gran Canaria too!


----------



## Arrowfoot (19 Dec 2022)

Some tips from someone who had costly lessons over time:
1. Pay for it with Visa, MC or Amex. Anything goes wrong there is re-course
2. Make sure the temp range is what you hoping for this alone can kill a holiday
3. Do not go anywhere where Brits are expected in numbers. 
4. When in Rome and that includes clothes - experience is richer
5. Plan also for the nights - night markets, street food, romantic cafes, nitespot with great band
6. Most places begin life later in the day with the exception of safaris so don't tire yourself and skips nights.
7. Capture the memories - photos and videos, you can curate them later
8. Asia, Africa and South America, locals are less reserved, happy to meet foreigners and enjoy a chat, take photos with them. 

Enjoy your break.


----------



## derrick (20 Dec 2022)

It's sunny here.


----------



## Gwylan (21 Dec 2022)

Well cyclo touring has been knocked on the head by the management. 
Still want to do the Danube, Vienna to the Black Sea. Have done the other bits. Found the German guide whilst looking for invoices and bank statements. 
But some bits might not be wise at the moment or possible soon.
Moselle will be busy with locals. 

Management advises I can have a spring outing to the Med coast. Take bikes and Vanessa. A compromise of sorts.


----------



## steveindenmark (25 Dec 2022)

Booked the flight from Denmark to Rennes, France on June 28th for the start on 2nd July of the Pan Celtic Race. Its only 7 months away. 2 hours later Air France cancelled the flight for "Operational reasons". 🙄 A new flight is booked. Accomodation is booked. Route plan from Rennes to St. Malo all planned. Ive never been so organised.


----------



## vickster (28 Dec 2022)

Have a good start to my holiday tomorrow, we’ve been upgraded to Club


----------



## sevenfourate (28 Dec 2022)

vickster said:


> Have a good start to my holiday tomorrow, we’ve been upgraded to Club



Very nice ! Off somewhere nice / warm / interesting / new or ?


----------



## vickster (28 Dec 2022)

sevenfourate said:


> Very nice ! Off somewhere nice / warm / interesting / new or ?



Kenya, safari so all of the above


----------



## sevenfourate (28 Dec 2022)

vickster said:


> Kenya, safari so all of the above



Fantastic ! We loved ours a few years ago now. I’m absolutely sure you will too. Safe Travels…….✈️


----------



## DCLane (28 Dec 2022)

vickster said:


> Kenya, safari so all of the above



Can you fit me in your suitcase?


----------



## vickster (28 Dec 2022)

DCLane said:


> Can you fit me in your suitcase?



Good grief no, it’s rammed!!


----------



## DCLane (28 Dec 2022)

vickster said:


> Good grief no, it’s rammed!!



What if I put all your clothes on and curl up really tight. Edit that one; it sounds kinky 

Have a lovely holiday.


----------



## TheDoctor (Friday at 11:35)

Might finally get to South Africa later this year. We were supposed to go in 2020...
And a client is due to go to Mexico soon, for what should have been their 25th anniversary. That's been on hold since 2020 too.
It just keeps on going...


----------



## derrick (Sunday at 22:59)

Two holidays booked so far for this year, Spain in March for a week of cyling. Then Croatia for August 2 weeks. Got a couple more to sort out. Want to do another long weekend in Belgium cycling, Then next Christmas back to the canaries. Life is good.


----------



## figbat (Monday at 08:29)

Off to Iceland next month for a 6 day, self-built driving tour of the south west, Golden Circle and Reykjavik. The itinerary is pretty busy with most days involving driving from one location to the next, with things to see and do en route. Looking forward to snorkelling the Silfra fissure between two continental plates.

Will also do a 2 week caravan holiday in early July - probably a two-site tour in Cornwall and Exmoor.


----------



## Jameshow (Monday at 08:33)

figbat said:


> Off to Iceland next month for a 6 day, self-built driving tour of the south west, Golden Circle and Reykjavik. The itinerary is pretty busy with most days involving driving from one location to the next, with things to see and do en route. Looking forward to snorkelling the Silfra fissure between two continental plates.
> 
> Will also do a 2 week caravan holiday in early July - probably a two-site tour in Cornwall and Exmoor.



Stowford is a nice site just inland from combe Martin.


----------



## figbat (Monday at 08:46)

Jameshow said:


> Stowford is a nice site just inland from combe Martin.



Thanks. We were mulling a return to a site we used last year - the first time we’d return to a site if we go this way. Burrowhayes Farm near Porlock. Always open to site recommendations though so will take a look.


----------



## Jameshow (Monday at 08:55)

That is nice! 
Not too commercialised. Stowford is a bit tbh. 
Ideal for reps up Porlock hill! 


figbat said:


> Thanks. We were mulling a return to a site we used last year - the first time we’d return to a site if we go this way. Burrowhayes Farm near Porlock. Always open to site recommendations though so will take a look.


----------



## figbat (Monday at 09:17)

Jameshow said:


> That is nice!
> Not too commercialised. Stowford is a bit tbh.
> Ideal for reps up Porlock hill!



Last year I did the Exmoor Explorer MTB ride whilst I was there (in fact it was the reason we stayed there) - hardest physical exertion I have ever done!


----------



## Dave7 (Yesterday at 10:12)

Our daughter or SiL are very good at finding good, cheap holidays.
She is starting a new job soon so decided on a short, sunny break.
Very short notice.....they go this week.
Fuertaventura.
Beach front hotel**
All inclusive
6 nights for 600 quid.
Return flights 50 quid each.
**we know the hotel, its very nice.


----------



## sevenfourate (Yesterday at 10:34)

Dave7 said:


> Our daughter or SiL are very good at finding good, cheap holidays.
> She is starting a new job soon so decided on a short, sunny break.
> Very short notice.....they go this week.
> Fuertaventura.
> ...



I booked a week for wifes B/day late March to Fuertaventura also some time ago. After Googling it was about the warmest place in Europe at that time.

Through OnTheBeach (Used 10+ times with no hassle ever) with a small detached 'Villa' at a well rated pace on TripAdvisor, car park at Southend included, transfers to resort both ways too, insurance for both of us - and LESS than £600 the pair !

Cheaper. And warmer than living at home.....


----------



## sevenfourate (Yesterday at 12:29)

Chislenko said:


> I love Fuertaventura, except for the wind!!



Our first time there coming up. Being the closest to Africa / not sheilded - every report i've read / seen / heard of mentions the same !

The same; for whatever reasons also means at times its the warmest of the Canary Isles supposedly......


----------



## vickster (Yesterday at 15:48)

Back from Kenya, what a fantastic holiday, so many wonderful animals and birds 🦁🦩🐘, and scenery and people (back to work and the weather here is a complete shock).

Knee op next week, then need to start planning the next holiday  Sicily and potentially Eastern Canada on table for this year (previous trip was cancelled, victim of pandemic, maybe somewhere exotic at end of year/start of next


----------



## Julia9054 (Yesterday at 16:15)

Al got a Scandinavian cook book for Christmas. I got over excited and booked Easter in Copenhagen 
I also booked May half term Newcastle to Amsterdam ferry with the bikes as DFDS were having an early bird 20% off sale. We intended to bike up to Den Helder, round the coast to Edam then to Leiden and back up to the ferry.


----------



## vickster (Yesterday at 16:20)

Julia9054 said:


> Al got a Scandinavian cook book for Christmas. I got over excited and booked Easter in Copenhagen
> I also booked May half term Newcastle to Amsterdam ferry with the bikes as DFDS were having an early bird 20% off sale. We intended to bike up to Den Helder, round the coast to Edam then to Leiden and back up to the ferry.



Mmmm cheese


----------



## jowwy (Yesterday at 16:54)

vickster said:


> Back from Kenya, what a fantastic holiday, so many wonderful animals and birds 🦁🦩🐘, and scenery and people (back to work and the weather here is a complete shock).
> 
> Knee op next week, then need to start planning the next holiday  Sicily and potentially Eastern Canada on table for this year (previous trip was cancelled, victim of pandemic, maybe somewhere exotic at end of year/start of next



Always fancied kenya and a safari…..maybe when i retire.


----------



## Adam4868 (Yesterday at 16:58)

Italy for Milan San Remo bike race in March. Going Friday until Monday,flying to Genoa and managed to bag a 34 pound return flight ! More to spend on drink 😍


----------



## Gwylan (Yesterday at 17:47)

Adam4868 said:


> Italy for Milan San Remo bike race in March. Going Friday until Monday,flying to Genoa and managed to bag a 34 pound return flight ! More to spend on drink 😍



Watch the Euro exchange rate carefully


----------



## PK99 (Yesterday at 17:57)

vickster said:


> Back from Kenya, what a fantastic holiday, so many wonderful animals and birds 🦁🦩🐘, and scenery and people (back to work and the weather here is a complete shock).
> 
> Knee op next week, then need to start planning the next holiday  Sicily and potentially Eastern Canada on table for this year (previous trip was cancelled, victim of pandemic, maybe somewhere exotic at end of year/start of next



Canadian Maritimes is our agenda in early summer, en route to Edmonton & Vancouver.
Bay of Fundy is a Bucket List must do.


----------



## vickster (Yesterday at 17:59)

PK99 said:


> Canadian Maritimes is our agenda in early summer, en route to Edmonton & Vancouver.
> Bay of Fundy is a Bucket List must do.



My 2020 plan was Quebec, Montreal, Quebec, Ottawa, Toronto, day trip to Niagara. Basically cities


----------



## Julia9054 (Yesterday at 18:54)

vickster said:


> Mmmm cheese



I did try to plot a route where we only stayed in places with cheese names but I couldn't quite manage it.
(We spent 2 brilliant nights in Gouda on last year's bikes n beer tour)


----------



## Gwylan (Yesterday at 23:04)

Julia9054 said:


> Al got a Scandinavian cook book for Christmas. I got over excited and booked Easter in Copenhagen
> I also booked May half term Newcastle to Amsterdam ferry with the bikes as DFDS were having an early bird 20% off sale. We intended to bike up to Den Helder, round the coast to Edam then to Leiden and back up to the ferry.



More on cheese. The mature cheeses that never get to England. Brace yourself.
I would steer clear of kernmelk. 

Bad news is Heineken, just look out for Belgian beers. 

Also nice cycle routes. But learn the rules and respect the signals.
Observe the conventions, it's their country.

I worked there off and on for 20 years.


----------



## vickster (Today at 09:23)

To add on the safari front, the Vortex Diamondback HD binoculars and the Panasonic TZ100 camera recommended to me on here were top notch, so thanks!


----------

